# When did your voice come back after TT?



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I am at 13 days past TT and still sound a bit like a cheap cigar smoking muted Mickey Mouse... I go back to the ENT in a couple weeks for them to stick that little camera thing down my nose again and look at my voice box, so I guess maybe I'll find something out then. Just wondering if there's some standard.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It can be "standard". My voice was very week for several weaks. Then I got hoarse for a few weeks. I noticed in the last three weeks it seems to be back to normal, except I was yelling at the hockey game and noticed that it would just literally cut in and out. I probably shouldn't have been yelling. Massage your neck muscles real good several times a day. That is what really has helped my voice to come back. My surgery said just "massage, massage, massage" because it helps to break up the scare tissue and promote healing.


----------



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

It took almost 6 weeks before my voice came back....I was really worried, but it came back good as new!! Don't worry.


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had my TT 11/03 and I never lost it, it was barely hoarse. Now its back to normal.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

It seems like it varies for each of us. My voice was hoarse about a day and a half to two days, then back to normal.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I never had any voice issues.

I would agree with the massage of the throat to help break up any adhesion's that might have formed.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I was able to talk immediately after surgery, but my voice was very weak and would tire easily. I sing, and I was not able to sustain enough breath to sing for about a month. It also took a couple months for my high notes to come back. 3 months later, my voice is mostly back to normal. 
I drank tons of herbal tea with honey and used a lot of cough drops. And also massaged my scar and throat. Got some vitamin E oil as soon as my incision was healed over and rubbed it in a few times a day whenever I could remember.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I am at 13 days past TT and still sound a bit like a cheap cigar smoking muted Mickey Mouse... I go back to the ENT in a couple weeks for them to stick that little camera thing down my nose again and look at my voice box, so I guess maybe I'll find something out then. Just wondering if there's some standard.


Hi Jaimee 
My voice was weak for about 6 weeks or so (not an exact time frame). I could not raise my voice to my children (I have 5, this drove me nuts!) my voice also would get weak and "tired" at times, as if my voice box thingie was just worn out, I was so worried my voice would never be the same again, as I had read that at times that does happen. So, eventually, my voice came right on back to normal. Not an inkling of a difference  I wish you speedy recovery and I hope you get your voice back soon!
:hugs:


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

prettynikki5 said:


> Hi Jaimee
> My voice was weak for about 6 weeks or so (not an exact time frame). I could not raise my voice to my children (I have 5, this drove me nuts!) my voice also would get weak and "tired" at times, as if my voice box thingie was just worn out, I was so worried my voice would never be the same again, as I had read that at times that does happen. So, eventually, my voice came right on back to normal. Not an inkling of a difference  I wish you speedy recovery and I hope you get your voice back soon!
> :hugs:


Thanks!!! That sounds exactly like what I'm dealing with! We have 4 kids, so yes the not being able to raise my voice at all is kind of irritating, though I am suddenly aware of how often I was yelling and may need to work on some more effective means of parenting! lol! I am at 15 days now and my voice is stronger and louder than it was a few days ago. Like everything I'm finding, it's probably just going to take time!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Thanks!!! That sounds exactly like what I'm dealing with! We have 4 kids, so yes the not being able to raise my voice at all is kind of irritating, though I am suddenly aware of how often I was yelling and may need to work on some more effective means of parenting! lol! I am at 15 days now and my voice is stronger and louder than it was a few days ago. Like everything I'm finding, it's probably just going to take time!


LOL! That's the exact thing I thought when I realized how much I was yelling at the kids. Unfortunately, my voice came back and I forgot about trying a more effective way. It's funny because it's not like the kids respond well to that method anyway! Glad you are doing better


----------

